# Be advised, hemorrhoid cream not for the face



## Jinjer (Oct 9, 2006)

OSLO - German drugmaker Schering warned consumers on Thursday not to use hemorrhoid cream on their faces.

The warning came after a male stylist said on Norwegian television that many photo models used the cream in the morning to get rid of puffy eyes, which the drug company said seemed to have boosted demand for such products at pharmacies. Beauty magazines in the U.S. have been advising the same for years.

â€œThis is a pharmaceutical and not a cosmetic,â€ the groupâ€™s Norwegian subsidiary Schering Norge AS said in a statement, warning especially to keep hemorrhoid cream out of the eyes.

It said the warning applied to its product, Scheringproct, which it said was â€œa pharmaceutical that is used on hemorrhoids and around the opening of the large intestineâ€.


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Oct 9, 2006)

Thanks for the heads up!! Although I do not personally use such stuff on my face, I know of a lot of girls who do.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Oct 9, 2006)

I've never used it because I couldn't see how it would be good for you even if it worked.


----------



## Glamour Girl (Oct 10, 2006)

Ick! Would never put on my face.


----------



## emily_3383 (Oct 10, 2006)

People will still use it but now if something bad happens they cant say they were not warned.


----------



## Becka (Oct 10, 2006)

great post! I'd never use the stuff on my face either, since its not mu its not tested properly for facial skin so no-one knows any longterm effects of using it on your skin


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow! Never tried it, but I know it's been a trick used for years!


----------



## Princess6828 (Oct 10, 2006)

But why can't you use it? What is the danger? I mean as long as you're not sticking it IN your eyes, how is putting it on your skin any different than putting it...uh...you know where?


----------



## bluebird26 (Oct 10, 2006)

Eeck, who would put an hemorrhoid cream on the face, they must be crazy!


----------



## Anyah_Green (Oct 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've never used it because I couldn't see how it would be good for you even if it worked. my thoughts exactly! lol!


----------



## pieced (Oct 10, 2006)

That statement makes sense...


----------



## luvmylittleboy (Oct 10, 2006)

Thanks for sharing - I also have never tried it, but, have read about ppl doing it.


----------



## Jennifer (Oct 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Little_Lisa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I've never used it because I couldn't see how it would be good for you even if it worked. ditto. never even crossed my mind. thanks for posting, jinjer!


----------



## BrooklynMimi (Oct 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif But why can't you use it? What is the danger? I mean as long as you're not sticking it IN your eyes, how is putting it on your skin any different than putting it...uh...you know where? Probably because it has too much chemicals that could cause your skin to burn or breakout.


----------



## Lia (Oct 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif But why can't you use it? What is the danger? I mean as long as you're not sticking it IN your eyes, how is putting it on your skin any different than putting it...uh...you know where? Simple, it can easily can be spreaded from the outer eye area to inside of the eye . It just take a rub.
Look at the ingredients:

*Ingredients:*

*Active Ingredients: *Mineral Oil 14% (Protectant), Petrolatum 71.9% (Protectant), *Phenylephrine HCI* (0.25%) (Vasoconstrictor), Shark Liver Oil 3.0% (Protectant)

*Inactive Ingredients: *Beeswax,* Benzoic Acid*, BHA, Corn Oil, Glycerin, Lanolin, Lanolin Alcohol, Methylparaben, Paraffin, Propylparaben, Thyme Oil, Tocopherol, Water

I marked the most 'dangerous' products that may cause damage when in contact with eye.

The preparation H cream might work because of the vasoconstrictor effect, but it's not a good thing to have inside your eyes, as well as benzoic acid.

And also it has a lot of ingredients that can cause milia


----------



## VenusGoddess (Oct 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Simple, it can easily can be spreaded from the outer eye area to inside of the eye . It just take a rub. Not only that, but the skin ABSORBS this stuff...that's how it works. Just because you put it on the outside of your eyes, doesn't mean that it's not getting absorbed into the eye tissue. Do you really want cream that constricts blood vessels to be around your eyes??


----------



## pj03079 (Oct 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Princess6828* /img/forum/go_quote.gif But why can't you use it? What is the danger? I mean as long as you're not sticking it IN your eyes, how is putting it on your skin any different than putting it...uh...you know where? That's my question too. BTW, years ago my girlfriend's best friend has plastic surgery and the surgeon suggested that the patient use Preparation H to help in the healing. My girlfriend was also using it too even though she didn't have surgery. I found all this out because I told my girlfriend that her skin was looking so nice and she said....."If you don't laugh, I'll tell you what I'm using and that is when she let me in on her secret. Also, what idiot would put Hemorrhoid cream in her eyes unless it was an accident.Joy

Originally Posted by *lia_matos* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Simple, it can easily can be spreaded from the outer eye area to inside of the eye . It just take a rub.
Look at the ingredients:

*Ingredients:*

*Active Ingredients: *Mineral Oil 14% (Protectant), Petrolatum 71.9% (Protectant), *Phenylephrine HCI* (0.25%) (Vasoconstrictor), Shark Liver Oil 3.0% (Protectant)

*Inactive Ingredients: *Beeswax,* Benzoic Acid*, BHA, Corn Oil, Glycerin, Lanolin, Lanolin Alcohol, Methylparaben, Paraffin, Propylparaben, Thyme Oil, Tocopherol, Water

I marked the most 'dangerous' products that may cause damage when in contact with eye.

The preparation H cream might work because of the vasoconstrictor effect, but it's not a good thing to have inside your eyes, as well as benzoic acid.

And also it has a lot of ingredients that can cause milia

What is milia????????????????????????


----------



## Anna (Oct 10, 2006)

interseting....i never tried that or thought about it but i have heard of it...


----------



## VenusGoddess (Oct 10, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pj03079* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What is milia???????????????????????? MedlinePlus Medical Encyclopedia: Milia


----------



## Guenevere (Oct 11, 2006)

I've heard about doin' it SO MANY TIMES but I just couldn't do it, you put that stuff on your bum, it's just not made for the face! lol

And if it works so well on your eyes, why don't they tweak it a little and market it for that purpose??? There's a reason why!!!!!!


----------



## pj03079 (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks, I didn't have a clue as to what milia was and now I do.


----------

